# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  whats the BEST cutting cycle in your opinion

## sweetz

I wanna get on a cutting cycle to lean up. What do you think is a good choice?

Thanks

----------


## soccer#3

its not that simple just to name a few compounds and ur good to go. a lot of factors play in . assuming ur stats are okay and if its ur first cycle then i'd suggest 8 weeks of prop at 100mg eod followed up by a good pct.

----------


## longhorn814

what are your stats and cycle experience?

A lot can be accomplished with diet and cardio for starters

----------


## sweetz

I've done about 7-9 cycles with my last one about a year ago. it was:

test cyp 1000mg/ week
hgh 5iu/ day
fina last 4 weeks
eq 600/ week

It worked wonders, but dont wanna go that nuts this time. Tried it natural for a year and it s not the same. I do cardio every morning for 45 mins and have a good diet.

----------


## sweetz

I'm 24 At 6'2 and 225lbs and good shape. body fat is around 15%.

----------


## longhorn814

my fav cycle is prop/tren /masteron ..the doses are really up to you..i dont usually do big doses..usually just 50mg of each ED

----------


## soccer#3

7-9 cycles and u ask us for help? bro we should be askin u haha.

longhorn mentioned a good cycle but if u feel the way i feel about tren (that its too hardcore and dont want any of its nasty sides) then prop, npp, (and masteron ) might be somthing for u

----------


## ChuckLee

prop/tren /winny

----------


## sweetz

But all my cycles before all i cared about was getting as big as i could get. Now i dont really care about getting huge i just want to be lean and hard with abs. I came down a lot. When i was cycling before ui was 260 with 20" arms and no abs, now i'm 225 with 18" arms and my abs are coming in but its time to hit the AAS again and now i have a different goal and need some help.

Thanks for the posts

----------


## sweetz

bump..

----------


## Budk024

Prop/Tren /Mast is probably gonna be one of the most well liked cutting cycles. Many people have had very good results with this cycle but it all comes down to personal preferences.

----------


## sweetz

was trying to stay away from tren ...

----------


## Phate

Masteron 500mg/wk
Prop 75mg/EOD
Winstrol 25mg/day
Clen 60mcg/day

The originial cycle had tren in place of the masteron but as you said you wanted to stay away from it i put masteron it its place. Also you can replace the clen with albuterol in doses of 12mg per day in three 4 mg doses, some people report that albuterol works better for them then clen.

----------


## canadian meat

> prop/tren/winny


x2 But with t-3 ran threw cycle

----------


## Haro3

> x2 But with t-3 ran threw cycle


+1 prop/tren /winny fo sho

----------


## Kali-sheesh

Hi
Was wondering if any one can help

I weight about 164lbs and work out everday .... with cardio on sundays .... i havve had the same diet practicse for 1 year as well as work out regime

I want to go on my first cycle and looking to leaning out and getting cut.
What would be a good first cycle ?
Would the following be good for cutting up and leaning out?
Winstrol 
Anavar 
Trenbolone 
and Testosterone Propriate

I think i would like to start off with the Anavar and winstrol

any suggestions?>
thanks

----------


## Granovich

> Hi
> Was wondering if any one can help
> 
> I weight about 164lbs and work out everday .... with cardio on sundays .... i havve had the same diet practicse for 1 year as well as work out regime
> 
> I want to go on my first cycle and looking to leaning out and getting cut.
> What would be a good first cycle ?
> Would the following be good for cutting up and leaning out?
> Winstrol 
> ...



start your own thread buddy  :Big Grin:

----------


## dianabol52

	Week 1-10 HGH 4 IUs/ Day 
	Week 1-10 Testosterone suspension 100mg day 
	Week 1-10 stanozolol 50mg day 
	Week 1-10 t3 25mg day 
	Week 1-10 Clenbuterol 40mg day 
	Week 1-10 tolbutamide day 
	Week 1-10 testolactone day

----------


## Focused88

> •	Week 1-10 HGH 4 IUs/Day 
> •	Week 1-10 Testosterone suspension 200mg day 
> •	Week 1-10 stanozolol 200mg day 
> •	Week 1-10 t3100mg day 
> •	Week 1-10 Clenbuterol 50mg day 
> •	Week 1-10 tolbutamide 100mg day 
> •	Week 1-10 testolactone 100mg day


You do realize this is old as hell rite?

----------


## dianabol52

I understand I'm sorry I did not know

----------

